
Namba Aruki: Running style of the express runners during the Edo Period - ejr
http://www.tofugu.com/2012/07/24/namba-aruki-samurai-walk/
======
ansible
I can see how Namba Aruki might help you keep your kimono Clem on a muddy
street.

But it's it more efficient? I really don't think so. Go read up on the
biomechanics of walking, and you'll see it is already efficient. You are like
a pendulum swinging back and forth, recovering some of the energy from each
step.

